# Hello



## Changecage (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi I'm 47 yo husband married for17 years. My wife and I love each other deeply, but as with everything we can improve. I'm looking for advice when I need it on a variety of topics as they come up.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello, welcome to TAM.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Come on in. Be aware that you will get brutally honest opinions. Don't let that stop you.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Changecage said:


> Hi I'm 47 yo husband married for17 years. My wife and I love each other deeply, but as with everything we can improve. I'm looking for advice when I need it on a variety of topics as they come up.


Hey buddy.

If you're still around could you answer a question?

How old is your wife?

If she was your age, did she have a religious upbringing to be a virgin at the age of 25?


----------

